# Rattitude Rescue will be opening its doors again soon! (Tennessee)



## Rattitude_Rescue (Aug 19, 2011)

After a long absence for family heath crises and a general need to recoup, I'll be reopening Rattitude Rescue in middle TN. I'm currently renovating the rat room and bringing my cages back up to snuff and then I'll be able to take in rescues and start Rescuing, Rehabilitating, Rehoming our lovely fuzzbutts.

If you are in the area and are interested in volunteering or fostering, please message me!

A Brief Overview of the Rescue 

"Rattitude Rescue was founded out of the dire need for a safe haven for rats in the South East. Our motto is Rescue, Rehabilitate, Rehome and we try to live up to it with every rat we take in. Every rat is given the best care we have to offer and that includes all emergency vet care, socialization, rest and comfort needed from the moment they enter the rescue to the time they finally cross over the Rainbow Bridge.
"Every rat we rescue becomes a part of our hearts and will always stay with us. Because of this, we do take in previously adopted rats if the new home will not work out. Because of this, we strive to place rats in the best home possible for them and the new owners."
~_Rattitude Rescue Volunteer Handbook _


----------



## blueberryratlover (Jan 4, 2014)

Is there, or will there be a website?


----------



## CJMoore (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you for helping these rats, you will be helping many little lives find happiness.


----------



## Rattitude_Rescue (Aug 19, 2011)

We currently have a website but it's so bogged down from old things, I'm working to revamp it. I'll post the new page here when it's ready.


----------



## Rattitude_Rescue (Aug 19, 2011)

Our website: www.rattituderescue.angelfire.com

Our Twitter: @RattitudeRescue


----------



## shelbygrace97 (Oct 2, 2013)

The link doesn't work :/


----------



## NoodlePaw (May 1, 2014)

I am very excited to hear about this - I live in the Middle TN area and will (hopefully) soon be looking to adopt some furkids.

Do you have a guesstimate at when the rescue will be open?

The link does not appear to work, but I know a really cool free website template designer - highly recommend it.  I could message you about it if your're looking to update!


----------



## Olivia19 (May 28, 2014)

Yay! I'm looking for another boy too add to my 3!


----------

